# Life size snow globe



## Gregi

Anyone out there ever built a life-size snow globe? We are looking to do this effect for a show where a dancer can get inside a life-size snow globe for a winter scene with snow blowing around. I have been googling life size snow globes and stuff like Glinda's bubble from Wizard of Oz with no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## Cashwalker

I've seen large christmas lawn decorations that are snow globe-like with styrofoam beads blown around. Almost lifesize... for a child, but _someone_ must make an even bigger size - like for rooftops. It may be hard to find during this season.


----------



## gafftaper

There was one in a big display downtown that had to be 8' or 10' high last year. However you can you rig it so that it stays inflated when the dancer goes inside... that's a good trick. Seems like you need something that is self supporting not airblown like the display ones.


----------



## jwl868

Along the same lines, you could try searching the internet for people-sized hamster balls.


Joe


----------



## derekleffew

Some years again, a parade at an unidentified rodent-oriented theme park in Florida featured its characters in human-sized snow globes.



WATERWALKER - HYDROZORB Zorb, Water Walker, Bimbo, Dancing Ball, Moon Ball, Zorbie, HydroBronc, WaterZorb, Hydro Zorb INFLATABLE SPHERES BALLS globes orbs FROM COMPLEX PLASTICS 1-888-PLASTIK 1-800-363-2870


----------



## NickJones

Recently I have been looking into buying Zorb balls. (Giant inflatable balls you climb inside and get pushed down hills or into the sea in) One of the things I found was a hard shelled plastic one, no use to me, but could be used as your human snow globe if you stuck some fans in the bottom.

This is one type known as Walkerz.

But these are not ideal as they look like you are inplastic, not glass, and will cost you. Still the upside is, you get a giant hampster ball.
Nick


----------



## Les

NickJones said:


> Recently I have been looking into buying Zorb balls. (Giant inflatable balls you climb inside and get pushed down hills or into the sea in) One of the things I found was a hard shelled plastic one, no use to me, but could be used as your human snow globe if you stuck some fans in the bottom.
> 
> This is one type known as Walkerz.
> 
> But these are not ideal as they look like you are inplastic, not glass, and will cost you. Still the upside is, you get a giant hampster ball.
> Nick




LOL how do you not run out of air in that thing? Admittedly, it looks extremely fun, but I am just imagining water getting in through the air holes and the whole thing sinking with me in it! What an embarrassing way to die... lol


----------



## NickJones

Yeah, I have been looking at the ball inside a ball verion just to fly down the massive hill near my place and into the lake below. Good point about the air, on the ones I was looking at you are on a cusion of air, so there is room for holes without sinking. 

As for dying in a giant hampster ball, does this mean mum & dad put him out with the trash as they did with Frank, my last hampster?


----------



## JackMVHS

derekleffew said:


> Some years again, a parade at an unidentified rodent-oriented theme park in Florida featured its characters in human-sized snow globes.
> 
> 
> WATERWALKER - HYDROZORB Zorb, Water Walker, Bimbo, Dancing Ball, Moon Ball, Zorbie, HydroBronc, WaterZorb, Hydro Zorb INFLATABLE SPHERES BALLS globes orbs FROM COMPLEX PLASTICS 1-888-PLASTIK 1-800-363-2870



I would stay away from these WATERWALKERS or what ever that link is, because their website says that the inflated ball offers "1/4 hour hair supply". I don't know how much air it holds, but don't worry, you get 15 minutes of hair!


----------



## NickJones

I'm sure my Bald father would be very pleased to get some hair back, even for 15 minutes.


----------



## BrianWolfe

We have worked on two projects in the recent past that have used huge snowglobes. The first was a WDL parade for which we made the sculpture. The globes were made by Global Plastics in Canada.

The other was the David Blaine globe aquarium that I believe was fabricated by City Aquarium.

We have made them but only as large as 3' diameter.


----------

